# Question For Those Who Have Taken Exam in TN



## DLD PE (Aug 15, 2018)

This is a question for anyone who has taken the PE exam in Tennessee:

I've read the "ExamineeGuide_June 2018" pdf on the NCEES website, and they tell you what you're allowed and not allowed to bring to the exam.  I understand all reference materials must be bound (not loose or stapled).  I get all that, but are there any rules against bringing handwritten notes?  For example, I'm taking an online course and some of the course reference material is printed out from handwritten notes.  I also have my own handwritten notes where I've worked out numerous sample exam problems.  Are these allowed if I bring them in a 3-ring binder?  I've heard different things and that different states may have different requirements.  I heard TN does not allow anything handwritten, i.e. all notes and reference material must be typed.  I'm trying to verify if this is true or not before I risk bringing a bunch of notes to the exam I can't use.  If not, I have some typing to do lol.

If anyone here has taken the exam in TN and can weigh in I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Aug 16, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> This is a question for anyone who has taken the PE exam in Tennessee:
> 
> I've read the "ExamineeGuide_June 2018" pdf on the NCEES website, and they tell you what you're allowed and not allowed to bring to the exam.  I understand all reference materials must be bound (not loose or stapled).  I get all that, but are there any rules against bringing handwritten notes?  For example, I'm taking an online course and some of the course reference material is printed out from handwritten notes.  I also have my own handwritten notes where I've worked out numerous sample exam problems.  Are these allowed if I bring them in a 3-ring binder?  I've heard different things and that different states may have different requirements.  I heard TN does not allow anything handwritten, i.e. all notes and reference material must be typed.  I'm trying to verify if this is true or not before I risk bringing a bunch of notes to the exam I can't use.  If not, I have some typing to do lol.
> 
> If anyone here has taken the exam in TN and can weigh in I would greatly appreciate it.


To my knowledge, the rules should be the same regardless of what state you are in for sake of consistency. However, that's not to say that from time to time different proctors (sometimes volunteers) make mistakes. In my entire time teaching an online review course for the electrical PE exam, I've never heard of one state having different rules, or anything specifically different about Tennessee.

My suggestion? It's a valid concern, and you are putting in a lot of time and money to take the exam. I would contact your state board and ask in writing (email), then bring their printed answer with you to the PE exam (bound, of course) so that there is no issue. 

Here is the contact information for the Tennessee state board, copied from NCEES's website:

*Website:* https://www.tn.gov/commerce/regboards/architects-engineers.html*Contact:* Roxana Gumucio*Email:* [email protected]*Phone:* (615) 741-3221*Fax:* (615) 532-9410*Address: *Department of Commerce and Insurance
500 James Robertson Parkway
Nashville, Tennessee 37243-1142
United States


----------



## rg1 (Aug 16, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> This is a question for anyone who has taken the PE exam in Tennessee:
> 
> I've read the "ExamineeGuide_June 2018" pdf on the NCEES website, and they tell you what you're allowed and not allowed to bring to the exam.  I understand all reference materials must be bound (not loose or stapled).  I get all that, but are there any rules against bringing handwritten notes?  For example, I'm taking an online course and some of the course reference material is printed out from handwritten notes.  I also have my own handwritten notes where I've worked out numerous sample exam problems.  Are these allowed if I bring them in a 3-ring binder?  I've heard different things and that different states may have different requirements.  I heard TN does not allow anything handwritten, i.e. all notes and reference material must be typed.  I'm trying to verify if this is true or not before I risk bringing a bunch of notes to the exam I can't use.  If not, I have some typing to do lol.
> 
> If anyone here has taken the exam in TN and can weigh in I would greatly appreciate it.


I think, Hand written in pencil are not allowed anywhere, because that will be understood as if you have done it in the exam, which is prohibited. Hand written in pencil and then Xeroxed should not be an issue.


----------



## DLD PE (Aug 16, 2018)

Thank you both for your responses!


----------



## a4u2fear (Sep 12, 2018)

when i took the exam, they didn't check binders or notes at all.  i think they just checked calculators.

if during the exam you have loose sheets of paper and a proctor notices then i suspect you would be in trouble, or if they notice you writing in one of your books or binders.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks.  I've been putting tabs on my reference materials.  I need to go out and get some more.  I clearly remember that post it notes aren't allowed (unused as if you were going to peel them off and mark a place in your notes), but if you used them as tabs for your reference materials then that was allowed.  Am I correct?


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Sep 13, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> Thanks.  I've been putting tabs on my reference materials.  I need to go out and get some more.  I clearly remember that post it notes aren't allowed (unused as if you were going to peel them off and mark a place in your notes), but if you used them as tabs for your reference materials then that was allowed.  Am I correct?


That is my understanding. Post it notes already used for book tabs are okay, blank "new" or "unused" post-it notes are a no go. 

I'd be in trouble. I NEVER use standard book tabs. Too expensive and I can never keep enough around (I read voraciously and tab A LOT!).  I have a custom way of making book tabs using post-it notes. I've considered making a video demonstration of it since it is such a money saver and you never run out of book tabs.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 13, 2018)

Zach Stone said:


> That is my understanding. Post it notes already used for book tabs are okay, blank "new" or "unused" post-it notes are a no go.
> 
> I'd be in trouble. I NEVER use standard book tabs. Too expensive and I can never keep enough around (I read voraciously and tab A LOT!).  I have a custom way of making book tabs using post-it notes. I've considered making a video demonstration of it since it is such a money saver and you never run out of book tabs.


Thanks Zach.  I'll shoot you an e-mail (I'm one of your students).   Our HR person where I work was walking around a month ago asking if anyone needed anything from Staples and I jokingly replied, "Yeah I need a few big 3-ring binders with 8-10 dividers each!"  I had already ordered Mike Holt's tabs for the NEC but hadn't started tabbing anything else.  To my surprise, I walk in one day and there's (3) big binders on my desk with a bunch of divider tabs lol.  I'd like to tab some of my reference materials so if I can use post-it notes I should be good to go.


----------



## a4u2fear (Sep 14, 2018)

yes i had post it notes in my NEC book to mark pages, no one checked and therefore no one cared.


----------

